# Tivo WD Expander unsupported on Roamio



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought the Roamio Plus today. Everything went fine with installation, except for my existing expander which shows as "unsupported" in my Roamio.

It is the same expander (approved by Tivo) that I have been using with my Premiere 4. I made sure I unpaired it from my P4 prior to hooking it up to my Roamio. Roamio recognizes it on the pop up screen, however, it shows it as "unsupported" when I try to set it up.

I called Tivo and they could not figure it out. They said it may be a problem with the hard drive, which I doubt it since it was working great until I got the Roamio.

Any idea on how to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

Other members have discovered that the WD expander will not be recognized until the Roamio has been registered with TiVo.com and downloads and installs at least one firmware update.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

BruceShultes said:


> Other members have discovered that the WD expander will not be recognized until the Roamio has been registered with TiVo.com and downloads and installs at least one firmware update.


Bruce: Thanks. My Roamio shows already in my account at tivo.com.

Is there any way I can "force" a firmware update myself?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Update:

I was able to connect the expander successfully. I am the original starter of this thread.

I connected to the network:

Setting and Messages - Settings - Network - Connect to Tivo Service Now

It took more than an hour. And then went to devices and able to add the expander. 

So, as Bruce said below:

1 - Wait until your new Roamio is in your Tivo.com account and fully activated.
2 - Reconnect to Tivo Service, even if you had initially connected to set up the Roamio when you install it.

I am shocked that numerous Tivo tech support people I spoke knew nothing about this. Hours of wasted time and money from their part. Poor people!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

thyname: I wouldn't connect the external drive until you need the space.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> thyname: I wouldn't connect the external drive until you need the space.


What's that -- oh yes... the sound of the barn door closing with the hose already cavorting in the field...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mdscott said:


> What's that -- oh yes... the sound of the barn door closing with the hose already cavorting in the field...


well if he hasn't recorded anything yet he can still remove it.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Why not? Roamio is brand new, and I plan to do nothing with it once the expander is paired. It is like buying the Pro


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

I had to restart and call in like 4 or 5 times before it saw mine.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

thyname said:


> Why not? Roamio is brand new, and I plan to do nothing with it once the expander is paired. It is like buying the Pro


Why run a drive you don't need too? You can add it anytime and not affect what is on the main drive.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

atmuscarella said:


> Why run a drive you don't need too? You can add it anytime and not affect what is on the main drive.


Why not, since I already have it. I had the WD drive since the Premiere (2-tuner) and then the Premiere 4 (4-tuner).

I just thought I'd do it once and for all, and get done with it. Similar to buying the Roamio Pro but saving the money.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

thyname said:


> Why not, since I already have it. I had the WD drive since the Premiere (2-tuner) and then the Premiere 4 (4-tuner).
> 
> I just thought I'd do it once and for all, and get done with it. Similar to buying the Roamio Pro but saving the money.


The reality is in the end it may not matter one way or the other. Both drives may out last you owning the TiVo or the internal drive may die first. My thoughts are all drives will die sooner or latter if you don't need the external drive for 6 months then having it sit for 6 months just means it dies 6 months latter than it will by using now.


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

thyname said:


> Why not, since I already have it. I had the WD drive since the Premiere (2-tuner) and then the Premiere 4 (4-tuner).
> 
> I just thought I'd do it once and for all, and get done with it. Similar to buying the Roamio Pro but saving the money.


I wouldn't add it unless I had to do so since I have had 2 of the 500GB versions die on me while hooked up to my TivoHD units in the past. Killed all my recordings. I do not trust that device at all. YMMV of course.


----------

